# Bigfoot took out my whole County...



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, let me start by saying that if I misspell words or start to make little sense by rambling on, please forgive me. I am writing this message from my bed on the Powerbook and my hands are shaking and my eyes are still revolving in their sockets. In fact it took me 10 minutes to write the last 3 sentences.

I had watched Bigfoot's recent pic posts and his stockpiling of a mighty arsenal with serious amounts of lust, I admit it. I had also seen a pair of threads that Brian had started that mentioned the impending doom of a couple of luck recipients (and unlucky towns!) HA! - "Let the bodies hit the floor". I watched with enthusiasm and with a great deal of excitement last night to see which of my fellow BOTL's would be completely obliterated... T-minus 10 or so hours and counting...

Cut to this morning. I woke up to daily dog chores, only to find Julie had already done them. Bonus! Then Ring, Ring, Ring!!! I went to the door and no one was there. I stepped out to the top step and almost put my foot right through a large box underneath me. I successfully avoided that trap and picked up the box. The label from FedEx was barely readable (hand written) but I could make out the words "Brian McGee". My jaw dropped a bit and drool started coming out of the side of my mouth as the realization of what I had in my hands began to sink in...stumbling in the door I put the box down. Took out my trusty knife and I opened her up...

A short, sharp shock and a flash of light. Booby trap. Sweet Mother of the Leaf, I could not believe my eyes when I looked inside the box. Bags and bags of cigars! Boxes of cigars! HUGE FREAKIN' ASHTRAY! Holy WTF?

Brian, brother. Words escape me now. I don't hardly know what to say. I mean the sheer amount of cigars here is mind-boggling and in now way feel deserving of this amazing gift. I mean, I have received gifts from my family that have meant the world to me, but this? We have never even met before. This is truly amazingly generous and I don't know how I could ever repay you. When our house is finished the way we want it and "people friendly" once more, you my friend, will always have a place to hang your hat! Thank you sir, this is truly incredible.

Here you go folks. A short (ha) list of goodies present:

Boxes:
Box Toraño Signature Toros
Box CAO Brazilia Box Press
Box Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Black
3/4 Box Illusione ~f9~ + 2 Illusione ~2~; 2 Tatuaje Zono Del Este; 2 Cohiba ISOM; 1 Montecristo ISOM; 1 Cabaiguan Guapo

Bags (7 total):
1) 4 H. Upmann Beli ISOM; 2 Trinidad Edicion Limitada 2007 Lancero; 2 Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2006 Beli's
2)10 El Rey Del Mundo (Mareva?)
3)2 Davidoff; 2 El Centurion (toro and robusto); 2 H. Upmann Magnum 50 Edicion Limitada 2005; 2 CAO 10th Anniversary Perfectos
4)9 Padilla Edicion Especial 2006 (Obsidian); 1 Gurkha Black Puro toro
5)10 Padilla Hybrid; 2 Graycliff Double Espresso
6)6 CAO Mx2 Toros; 2 Cohiba Maduro #5 ISOM; 2 Fuente God of Fire Carlito Doble Robusto tubos
7) 10 CAO Soprano Associates

... and a CAO Cubist ashtray! AWESOME!!!!

I really am humbled at the amazing generosity Brian has bestowed upon me. This is just crazy. Thank you Brian. Thank you!

The pics of the total OBLITERATION are below.

CD


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, what a hit. awsome:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

HOLY CRAP!!!!

Ceedee - HOLY CRAP!!!!

I guess that locker at Charlie's is going to need to be expanded!

HOLY CRAP!!!!

Unbelieveable!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Killer hit!

:dribble:


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

That is freakin epic!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy crap! What a bomb. Very nice!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh the box press Brazilia. They must be hiding from me because I cannot find them anywhere. Brian, if you have some to sell let me know. I can't find them anywhere.

GREAT HIT !!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The ERDM are cuban Choix Supremes with a sept 07 box date. They are actually smoking very well right now!

Enjoy them Chris. My bombs goto people that have said something or done something that has caught my attention. Enjoy the cigars and ashtray! 

1 Down, 2 to go...

Bigfoot


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MY GOD! He destroyed you! I have NEVER seen bombs like Brian sends! What a truly great BOTL he is!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot knows how to do it right! Outstanding blow up there. Looks like you got a tag on your toe, CeeDee.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BigFoot is the heaviest hitter on these boards. Simply amazing. I would be over joyed with just the box of DP Black CC. Let alone the other 100s of cigars he included. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. Just.. wow.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow. Very nice hit....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Well looks like law took care of business...nice smokes and awesome ashtray!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy smokes, what a bomb!!! Brian you are absolutely one of the most generous individuals I have ever seen!! Kudos to you my friend!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> My bombs goto people that have said something or done something that has caught my attention.
> Bigfoot


Well, I guess I should post naked pics of my girlfriend then. That may get your attention.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy no blaming you for not being able to type even
i know how i feel when i get a regular sized bomb, but geez!
great bomb bigfoot!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The ERDM are cuban Choix Supremes with a sept 07 box date. They are actually smoking very well right now!
> 
> Enjoy them Chris. My bombs goto people that have said something or done something that has caught my attention. Enjoy the cigars and ashtray!
> 
> ...


There's more ?!?

:mumbles:

:huh_oh: :arghhhh: :baffled:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Devastation. Pure devastation.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I should have figured as much when I saw the vinyl siding on the house across the street vaporize (that's why I went brick).

Extremely generous hit Brian - Chris has been a little too cocky lately, and a butt whoopin was in order! 

Now I won't be the only one with stash in my locker at Charlie's. Cigars on Ceedee fellas!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is truly amazing...you have a pile of sticks to last quite some time...the only question is what are you going to sample first?

Great hit bigfoot!!!!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow. My mouth just instantly went dry when I saw the bomb. This must be the step above drooling.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I can only think of three little words....

HOLY SHIT BIGFOOT!!! 

Brian, you are one lucky BOTL!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

cybervee said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!
> 
> :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that is an incredible hit. I am amazed at that bomb.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG WOW, What is there to say. Unbelievable.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm at a lost of words and I'm not the one that got hit!!! What an awesome gift Brian, you are a great BOTL!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> The ERDM are cuban Choix Supremes with a sept 07 box date. They are actually smoking very well right now!
> 
> Enjoy them Chris. My bombs goto people that have said something or done something that has caught my attention. Enjoy the cigars and ashtray!
> 
> ...


Just incredible. Dunno what I could have said or done to deserve this, but thank you again! The ERDM's will be a special smoke indeed! 

CD


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

wtf? that is crazy!

what does that ashtray look like?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> The ERDM are cuban Choix Supremes with a sept 07 box date. They are actually smoking very well right now!
> 
> Enjoy them Chris. My bombs goto people that have said something or done something that has caught my attention. Enjoy the cigars and ashtray!
> 
> ...


He's sending out more? O god, let it be a painless death to those who receive it!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have never seen anything like that. Unreal!!!!!GOOD JOB Bigfoot


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy crap that is simply amazing I'm almost speechless of your generosity that really is simply amazing I'll de honest when you made the law comment yesterday I panicked and shut up. I will now bow to the power of bigfoot


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Now you finally know how I felt!!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Me too am speechless, simply unbelievable


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow--

This takes the cake--Big foot is the champ--Unanimous Decision


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

CEEDEE, you just got wasted brother!!!!
Brian, absolutley incredible hit!!!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like to second (or is that third?) the Holy Crap mentioned earlier! Brian, you couldn't have picked a better target!


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing, simply amazing. Unbelievable. You must be in a total state of shock. Hell, I'm in shock just reading this. Good on ya man! Both of you!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Ha, ha! Good job, Brian! Couldn't have hit a nicer guy.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Words fail me


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Simply Amazing!!! I remember seeing a picture of the box that Bigfoot was preparing to mail and I thought, someone is about to get very lucky!

What an understatement!!! Awesome


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

DAMN! That is truly a Texas sized detonation! Great job Brian, and I know Chris will enjoy them he is very deserving.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is simply quite amazing!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that Bigfoot's bombs should be called the best. He just obliterates all who stand in his path. Wonderful!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice BigFoot--very nice indeed--Like you said , Chris says many things that everyone can benefit & learn from. I finally met Chris this weekend for the East coast herf and he as well as Mike (WEbby) are 2 of many fine BOTL here on this site. Since Joining I have admired and look to each of them for guidance and help. 

Chris Bro you got what you deserve. From what I've seen Brian throw around, It can only be an awesome BomB!

PeacE Brother !


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy Crap Thats totally insane. I had to clean my eyes i thought i was seeing things


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

HAHAHA Hail to Big Foot.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...Brian I am continuously amazed at your extraordinary generosity.. Im humbled in its presence.

Chris is truly a deserving person and really a great guy. The best part is watching him squirm. Very cool. Thanks for this.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW Amazing hit bigfoot, you out do yourself every time!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy Cow Batman (i mean BIGFOOT). 

Damn. There's no way possible that a three letter word 'HIT' does that bomb justice.

It has to have a word BIG like BIGFOOT himself. Something like...

That was truly MAGNANIMOUS....

Definition: Courageously noble in mind and heart. 

Nice job Bigfoot.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you no mercy?!?!?


Amazing hit Brian, I am at a loss for words just looking at it, I can't imagine how elated Chris must have felt.

I don't post on here as much as alot of guys but I have been bumbling around CL for nearly a year now and Chris has always been in thick of things on this board and shown himself to be a generous and likeable BOTL so I think he was very deserving of this bomb. Excellent choice!

Chris you may need to have your cutter sharpened :lol:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good lord man! I think Brian will go down in history with a Lifetime Achievement award in Bombing!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is just IN-SANE!! :brick:
Phenomenal hit by the large-footed one!
:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*OMG*.... You guys just had to make him mad.... Now the whole world waits for the other shoe to drop......................

Brian you are the man......


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

louistogie said:


> wtf? that is crazy!
> 
> what does that ashtray look like?


Man, I know. This is absolutly nukin' futz. I am scrambling now to make sure all of this is put away properly...

Oh, yeah. I just put up a couple more pics of the Cubist Ashtray. Man is it sweet! I had my eye on one of those for a long time and never pulled the trigger. Damn.

CD


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Bigfoot!!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, what an amazing hit! congrats, it couldnt happen to a better guy.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice haul man! Bigfoot, you are very generous.

On a side note I have wanted that ash tray for a while now. It is an awesome design. I think my wife would hurt me if I spent that much on an ash tray while we are saving for our first house though


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Now that's what I'd call right on target! <G>


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*bang bang*


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

DUDE! WOW my eyes are welling up....sheeesh! Killer. Congrats.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's insane. I'd do backflips over that ashtray.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

JesusGoodGod!! That's great enjoy, you havee been blessed.

Wow guys, you need a shovel to pick his ass up! Excellent job!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome hit Bigfoot on a deserving Botl!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WTF?!?!! :dribble:

Holy Crap!!! :dribble:

Jeebus F*%kin Christ!!! :dribble:

Unf#ckinbelievable!!! :dribble:

Inf#ckincredible!!! :dribble:

I think you get the point. Nicely done Brian. You are the stuff of legend.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow,
Never seen a bomb that rang in at such high value! That's like over $600 worth of cigars!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

nice hit guess I will have to come down and help you smoke


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Man, I know. This is absolutly nukin' futz. I am scrambling now to make sure all of this is put away properly...
> 
> Oh, yeah. I just put up a couple more pics of the Cubist Ashtray. Man is it sweet! I had my eye on one of those for a long time and never pulled the trigger. Damn.
> 
> CD


Dang man thats a sweet looking ashtray.
enjoy all of that!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What an awesome freakin' hit!!!!! You lucky SOB!!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Now thats what Im talkin about!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Crap man!!! That is just incredible! Amazing hit!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

That ashtray is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

My oh my... That is one awesome hit and well deserving to go into the Cigar Bomb Hall of Fame. Nice work Brian.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW... 

Needless to say, I'm speechless...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

The generosity of these guys! That is simply amaizing!!! You just don't see things like that happening in the world today. Bigfoot you are a special person!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Another stomp by BigFoot. Absolutely amazing.

CeeDee - you are certainly a deserving brother!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

amazing hit....i have been lucky enough to be hit in the same light as this. its truly humbling to receive such an amazing, generous gift from a great botl!


by the way...those look beautiful


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I am still in shock a day later. Ears ringing. Mouth dry. Tupperdor's everywhere... Definitely a humbling experience.

CD


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats how Bigfoot rolls all or none... dam


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot has left his mark!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think that bomb could make Chuck Norris cry.... seriously Brian, does your generosity know no bounds? Amazing......


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I think that bomb could make Chuck Norris cry.... seriously Brian, does your generosity know no bounds? Amazing......


the tears of Bigfoot can cure cancer, but bigfoot never cries, EVER!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

From what i heard, bigfoot and chuck norris are good buddies. They come over to each others house to smoke lone wolfs.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ah yes, Lone wolf cigars...I remember smoking one with Jim Belushi...good times.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Only Bigfoot could pull off a stunt like this. ...incredible.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CAO Supreme elegance--Sweet honey fo sho--I must be missing out on quite a few different smoke--There are many in the pictures I have yet to try--WOW! Now the Sopranos are excellent, Braz. also---I had to come back and droll some more---Keyboard getting messy!

PeacE------------


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely incredible! Bigfoot, you are a stud!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

OK I'll spill the beans here. Bigfoot really works for the Humidor Industry. Forcing people to buy bigger and better Humis, thats his game.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Kick Arse ash tray, will this man ever be stopped?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

All I can say is DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! Nice hit. And to think that I shook this guys hand this weekend. First time I've ever met a bomber in person. Congrats Ceedee. Well done, Brian.


----------

